# Freshwater shrimp at feeding time



## Noddy65 (Jul 8, 2005)

Heres a little video of my Cherry Shrimp and Darwin Algae Shrimp at feeding time





Mike


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

pretty cool


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL awesome video i cant wait for my tank to cycle to get shrimp!!!


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Great video! By the way, there is a plant you have in that tank that looks like a giant, green sea urchin...there is one right in the middle of the video at about the 20 second mark. What plant is that, and what kind of conditions does it require? It's one of the coolest looking aquarium plants I've seen...


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

JohnPaul said:


> Great video! By the way, there is a plant you have in that tank that looks like a giant, green sea urchin...there is one right in the middle of the video at about the 20 second mark. What plant is that, and what kind of conditions does it require? It's one of the coolest looking aquarium plants I've seen...


I can tell you its a Eriocaulon i think its Eriocaulon sp. 'Mato Grosso'

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=143&category=genus&spec=Eriocaulon


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

what is that blood red shrimp with the light line down its back at 0:16?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice! whats the foreground carpeting plant you have growing.


----------



## Noddy65 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all

JohnPaul: its an Eriocaulon but of an unknown species. I collected it myself just outside Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia. The only way to really id the species is to get it to flower. Its almost certainly not a sp. 'Mato Grosso' (which I assume comes from Sth America?).

JackH: thats a standard Cherry Shrimp. Well what we call Cherry Shrimp in Aus.

Jeff P: the carpeting plant is Glossostigma diandrum. A native Australian. Its tough to grow, requires high light and is slow to get started but once its established it really takes off.










Mike


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow that's a very interesting foreground plant...all we have in America is Glossostigma Elatinoides

Nice video! I think my fish make the shrimp too scared to come out in the open and eat the food...


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

nice video... more shrimps to come..


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

cool, thanks for the info on the plant!


----------

